# Sick Freak



## Firemajic (May 9, 2015)

What the hell is wrong freak
why are you in chains
why are you acting so strange
you are scaring me freak
you blew your messed up mind
you really did it this time

Are you comfortable freak
this is a nice quiet padded cell
much better than your mental jail
you are sick freak
OH that last high
blew your mind right to the sky

You are so damned confused freak
you don't even know your own name
you have only yourself to blame
you blew more than a vein freak
you did it this time
blew your messed up mind

Where are you freak
lost in some hellish land
blind eyes , trembling hands
please come back freak
lost your marbles this time
scattered your sick mind

Watch the clock freak
is it time for your morning meds
more drugs to fuck up your head
Ssshh..hang on, soon you will be numb freak
They will shoot you up, blow your mind
then you can fly, lose all track of time

Are you happy now freak
you are so fuckin fried
you should be satisfied
why are you weeping freak
you shouldn't feel pain, you are high
stop crying and let yourself fly

Hello.. can you hear me freak
no? you have went way too deep
eyes closed, but you are not asleep
you are in your personal hell freak
I thought you liked being high
what's wrong, don't you like to fly

PLEASE let me stay freak
I am afraid to be alone
I NEED YOU to be strong
WHO will take care of ME freak
ohhh... we can sit here and cry..
OR... you can show me how to fly....


----------



## Abby (May 9, 2015)

Wow this is powerful stuff, so bleak and full of anguish... the last stanza is especially poignant.


----------



## Sonata (May 9, 2015)

A disturbing read but also compelling.


----------



## Darkkin (May 9, 2015)

Reminiscent of Evanescence's Lithium.


----------



## Firemajic (May 10, 2015)

Abby, Sonata and DarKKin.. Thank you for reading, and thanks for your comments... Peace always... jul


----------



## musichal (May 10, 2015)

I once spent 10 hours feeling like that back in '71... long, long night.


----------



## Firemajic (May 10, 2015)

musichal said:


> I once spent 10 hours feeling like that back in '71... long, long night.




lol.. bad trip for sure...  Thanks for reading and commenting... peace always... jul


----------



## SocratesIsMe (May 10, 2015)

That was dope man, it took me through a trip, that was amazing, really. It reminds me of bad drugs, a substance that does no good and lasts long, from the things I hear.


----------



## rcallaci (May 10, 2015)

Fire

This is one burnt out whacked out mad as a hatter freak living in the hell he /she created. For me, the narrator and the freak are one. The freak is angry at itself for letting its life spiral out of control -letting it's gut or id control its action. The self or ego is weak and recapitulates to the id/gut  It rather wail in anguish or remain high forever then to be alone with itself in the dark. (this is my cockeyed interpretation)

"PLEASE let me stay freak
I am afraid to be alone
I NEED YOU to be strong
WHO will take care of ME freak
ohhh... we can sit here and cry..
OR... you can show me how to fly"....and get high and die.. love this last stanza...

a rage riot of a poem- the words pop out of the page- 


my warmest
bob


----------



## Firemajic (May 11, 2015)

SocratesIsMe said:


> That was dope man, it took me through a trip, that was amazing, really. It reminds me of bad drugs, a substance that does no good and lasts long, from the things I hear.





Lol... Right.... Thanks for reading and commenting, I appreciate... Peace always... jul


----------



## Firemajic (May 11, 2015)

rcallaci said:


> Fire
> 
> This is one burnt out whacked out mad as a hatter freak living in the hell he /she created. For me, the narrator and the freak are one. The freak is angry at itself for letting its life spiral out of control -letting it's gut or id control its action. The self or ego is weak and recapitulates to the id/gut  It rather wail in anguish or remain high forever then to be alone with itself in the dark. (this is my cockeyed interpretation)
> 
> ...




Devil Man.... wise one extraordinaire ... Of course you are right... Thank you... The freak deals with the bad $h*T... But even a freak can only last so long before burning out, and life without the freak is not an option....Thank you for understanding my poem... and thank you for your comments Maestro...Peace always.... jul


----------

